# Swine Flu Epidemic



## Flats (Apr 26, 2009)

Breaking news to everybody in the US, there's a Swine Flu Epidemic. It seems to have originated from Mexico. Already four states have the Swine Flu, California, New York, Kansas, and Texas.
For more info, go to http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,517876,00.html


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

President Obama responds to the crisis


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 26, 2009)

Yay, we're doomed! 

Now I'll have to eat salads instead of meat.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 26, 2009)

goddamnit >_<
things like this is why i avoid the news
why, why did i click that link *is a worrywart


----------



## Robo-Furher (Apr 26, 2009)

Fucking Spics ruin everything.


----------



## Flats (Apr 26, 2009)

It doesn't at all come from consuming meat.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 26, 2009)

Unless you live in Mexico City, you probably stand a better chance of getting struck by lightening or dieing in a car crash than from catching and succumbing to this.


----------



## Crimes (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh man. lololol.

I heard about something like this awhile ago. hahaha. 
Well. Yaknow. If I have to go, at least it will be freakishly horrible and memorable.

... 


Wow, why did I just post that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 26, 2009)

I can feel my insides shriveling and turning black from the ham I ate at dinner.

I, AlexInsane, being of unsound mind and horridly obese body, do bequeath my postcount to Load Blown, in the hopes that they will make his e-penis larger. 

Good bye, cruel world.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 26, 2009)

Robo-Furher said:


> Fucking American Government further ruins everything good.


Fix'd.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I, AlexInsane, being of unsound mind and horridly obese body, do bequeath my postcount to Load Blown, in the hopes that they will make his e-penis larger.



I guess I'll take 'em. : /


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2009)

Goddommot Moxico.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Apr 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Goddommot Moxico.



Woll Smoth Concoors!


Back on topic.
There has now been 6 confirmed cases of swine-flu in Canada.
Come on people! Quarantine!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 27, 2009)

Diseased bacon?  EVERYBODY PANIC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm going to learn how to contain it and become a bio-terrorist. 

Give me money


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone else notice where its from? FOX.. yay everyone panic something's gonna kill ya now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2009)

I live in arizona.... :/ my mom might have it... but then again it might just be the regular 'ol flu.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 27, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> Anyone else notice where its from? FOX.. yay everyone panic something's gonna kill ya now.



I've noticed that'd too. Kind of brings out a little bit of skepticism in me. Once again everything sounds so much worse than it really is. Wonder if this'll affect TAKS attendance tomorrow. :-/


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah... gotta love how the news leaps on any opportunity to fear monger.  For all their serious tones about trying to contain it and deal with it, they're still not being very series in reality.  If they were, all travel to ANYWHERE would be banned and cities and areas would be quarantined.

Then maybe after a few weeks, we'd all be playing Left 4 Dead for real.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Apr 27, 2009)

You have a virus, I have a virus, everyone has a virus
Let's sing along!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2009)

We've been monitoring this where I work. There is no reason to panic. Yet.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2009)

And most of the people in Mexico have recovered. Just live your life as normal and don't worry about fearmongered shit like this.


----------



## Madness (Apr 27, 2009)

I swear we get a new type of Animal Flu practically every week now.


----------



## Cero (Apr 27, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Fix'd.


HAY GUISE AMERICA HAET IS SO COOL LOLOLOL

Anyway, A lot of people are freaking out about this with little reason to. It's likely to be nothing more than what SARS or the Bird Flu were...


----------



## X (Apr 27, 2009)

quarantine everyone, kill off anyone with a confirmed infection. throw all the pigs in Mexico into a volcano.

and don this outfit and gear.



ITS THE ONLY WAY!


----------



## Mecha-Furher (Apr 27, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Fix'd.



Faggot, I hope you catch it and die.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2009)

Mecha-Furher said:


> Faggot, I hope you catch it and die cough some and feel tired.



Fix'd :V


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 27, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> We've been monitoring this where I work. There is no reason to panic. Yet.



We're monitoring it closely at work too......we learned a lot from SARS.  No reason to panic....But that clear plastic safety cover on the "battle-stations" button just got flicked open.  



ToeClaws said:


> Then maybe after a few weeks, we'd all be playing Left 4 Dead for real.  :mrgreen:



I'm stocking up the basement bunker, you can hide out with me.  I promise, we'll eat you last..... :mrgreen:


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 27, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> I'm stocking up the basement bunker, you can hide out with me.  I promise, we'll eat you last..... :mrgreen:



YAY!  And damn straight - you're one of the only people I know with the firepower to repel a zombie invasion.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 27, 2009)

Cero said:


> HAY GUISE AMERICA HAET IS SO COOL LOLOLOL



What the hell is wrong with you, man?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2009)

*insert lame joke about Resident Evil connection to Swine Flu*


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 27, 2009)

I blame the idiot Americans who visited Mexico recently and brought it back. :x

And to think my brother is heading to Cancun starting sometime in May...


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 27, 2009)

For one thing, this is not just a FOX news story. Every major news outlet from BBC to CBC has this as a headline article. Take a look for yourself. 

Secondly, yes, you have a very slim chance of catching this right now. That's not the point. There are reports of the flu in Europe now. The fact is that pandemics *spread*. That means that while there may be relatively few people who have died from the flu today, that number could rise staggeringly around the world over the next few months.

Or maybe not.


----------



## Wreth (Apr 27, 2009)

Times like this i'm glad to be vegetarian.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Times like this i'm glad to be vegetarian.


doesnt mean shit, enjoy worrying about other bacteria


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 27, 2009)

Just more people going crazy over something minor. So far, most people have survived. Were this an actual danger, most people would die instead. I am not worried about it. People get worked up over stupid things.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 27, 2009)

It seems my bro cancelled the Mexico trip and is going to Dominican Republic instead.


----------



## RoscoTL (Apr 27, 2009)

Seems like the media is kind of over doing this, but at the same time I'm a little concerned because of the potential it may have. U should add a poll to this thread (if u can) to see how many believe this has pandemic potential.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 27, 2009)

This is worse than the Mexican immigration issue.


DAMN YOU,MEXICO YOU'VE KILLED US ALL!!


----------



## Leo Ursidae (Apr 27, 2009)

I freak out way too easily, so Ive been rocking back and forth screaming ohmygodohmygodohmygod! since news of this first broke, the first cases were just spotted in the sunny state of Maryland where I am so... AH! Otherwise its just something else to worry about, If we didnt depend so much on illigal labor I would just say shut down the border.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 27, 2009)

Glaice said:


> It seems my bro cancelled the Mexico trip and is going to Dominican Republic instead.



Good call.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 27, 2009)

This only proves how worthless birds are.. it takes a PIG to make an epidemic that actually works.. a bird couldn't do it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> This only proves how worthless birds are.. it takes a PIG to make an epidemic that actually works.. a bird couldn't do it.



It's contagious to birds too. As an fyi, it's the manbirdpig flu.

http://www.radionetherlands.nl/currentaffairs/globaldevelopment/090427-mexico-swine-flu-mc



> The Mexican flu - an influenza A virus, H1N1 subtype - contains genetic material that is typically found in strains of the virus that affect humans, birds and pigs.





> H1N1 is known as a troublemaker because it mutates quickly. It easily exchanges genetic material with pigs, birds and people. 71 different strains have been recorded. The virus was the cause of the Spanish flu that killed tens of millions of people between 1918 and 1919.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 27, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> It's contagious to birds too. As an fyi, it's the manbirdpig flu.
> 
> http://www.radionetherlands.nl/currentaffairs/globaldevelopment/090427-mexico-swine-flu-mc



Which is why we are watching it so closely too.   DR and BCP teams are being pulled together, but are still fighting about funding so its not serious yet.

Mexico's estimated 28,000 anti-biotic resistant cases of TB are a little more alarming one would think.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 27, 2009)

It's not fatal? Fuck.


----------



## Russ (Apr 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> It's not fatal? Fuck.


 
I know. And here I was getting excited about it


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> It's not fatal? Fuck.



The WHO is still calculating mortality rates.  Zero in the US and Canada so far *knocks on wood*, 21-28/100 in Mexico, but without understanding the underlying causes, its meaningless.

The blended (all age groups) mortality rate for SARS was 9.6%

The blended mortality rate for most new viruses is averaged at 33%, but usually corrected much, much lower when all the data is in.

Good old viral pneumonia is like 70% for some age groups.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

So much for shotgun.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG THE SKY IS FALLING WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!! THE DEADLY SWINE FLU IS UPON US!

Wait, it isn't really that dangerous?  Oh, well it must be spreading like wildfire then!  Oh, not even a thousand reported cases yet?  Oh...hmm...I guess it's waiting till 2012 to kill us.


----------



## Russ (Apr 27, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> The WHO is still calculating mortality rates. Zero in the US and Canada so far *knocks on wood*, 21-28/100 in Mexico, but without understanding the underlying causes, its meaningless.
> 
> The blended (all age groups) mortality rate for SARS was 9.6%
> 
> ...


 
Considering the overpopulation and sanitation issues they have in urban Mexico (as well as the slums and poverty), I would not be surprised if the percentage went up there. Those conditions are ideal for the spread of diseases.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 27, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> It's contagious to birds too. As an fyi, it's the manbirdpig flu.
> 
> http://www.radionetherlands.nl/currentaffairs/globaldevelopment/090427-mexico-swine-flu-mc



Here you go, the Srs Business award.
(psst. that's a hint to take a joke)


----------



## jagdwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

on the morbid side of things, if its like the pandemic of 18/19 or worse, gives a whole new meaning to population control.  And it appears the WHOLE world is worried.  

Hum....am I missing something here?


----------



## Russ (Apr 27, 2009)

I've seen comparisons to the 1918 epidemic in the papers today as it was the closest one the world had to this in terms of an actual, human-human flu epidemic. And after the panic with SARS and etc... a lot of people simply have their hands on the panic button.

As for the population control, it is known that animal populations that go too high are prone to crashes to balance the system out. And if you consider humans as an Apex Predator, there is already a lot of humans compared to other predator-prey ratios.

I always thought Malthus had the right idea. I don't like how he is often seen as a doom-calling misanthrophe.


----------



## Mitch Whitespine (Apr 27, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah... gotta love how the news leaps on any opportunity to fear monger.  For all their serious tones about trying to contain it and deal with it, they're still not being very series in reality.  If they were, all travel to ANYWHERE would be banned and cities and areas would be quarantined.
> 
> Then maybe after a few weeks, we'd all be playing Left 4 Dead for real.  :mrgreen:



ill cover you lets ROCK MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## bozzles (Apr 28, 2009)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Woll Smoth Concoors!
> 
> 
> Back on topic.
> ...



6 CASES!? HOLY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 28, 2009)

Finally, a chance to point at a bottle of pills and yell "PEELZ HERE"


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 28, 2009)

Eli said:


> Here you go, the Srs Business award.
> (psst. that's a hint to take a joke)



I know, I was being informative anyways. Bite me.


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

They say theres a different strain then mexicos going around, I just think the other countries might have more to treat it with.


----------



## draigfaol (Apr 28, 2009)

I love on how the news media immediately blows things out of proportion. Pandemic? I doubt it. If anyone has been watching the events carefully, the people who have died from this were people who are most susceptible to having complications from the regular flu to begin with.


Edit: The best way to describe how people are responding to this. http://xkcd.com/574/


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 28, 2009)

Canadian government has issued an official travel warning, which will probably add to the panic without making much change in the spread of the disease.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 28, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Canadian government has issued an official travel warning, which will probably add to the panic without making much change in the spread of the disease.



U.S. has issued its own travel warning. You should see the EU nerg out though.


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

Its times like these I wish I had an island with millions of tvs to watch the world slowly slip into a panic induced coma.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 28, 2009)

Media are hyping this up, it amuses me 8D
Only the Mexican's are dying, the MEDCs have treatment for it...

Though I hate that it's always the people in poor countries who die from stuff like this.


Though today school did consist of accusing everyone of having swine flu if they coughed. It was amusing for a while.
The infected are spreading! 8D


----------



## RallyArt (Apr 29, 2009)

Omg this sounds more serious than sars and avian bird flu XD


----------



## Altera (Apr 29, 2009)

Er, Swine flu is a little bit everywhere, not just the US and mexico. Still, I'm not going to worry. It won't really help, I'll stick to clean hygiene and if I get abnormally ill I will see a doctor.

Thankfully the people with it where I live are in quarantine (5).  Must be boring...poor things...although there is another unaccounted 300 aussies who may have it

My main source of movement is the people who a) say it was made by mad scientists in labs or b) god's punishing us for X


----------



## Snack (Apr 29, 2009)

Blargh.

My mother is making me stay home today because I have a stuffy  nose...

I think it's just allergies, though.


----------



## Mr Fox (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm just gonna carry on life as normal and not give a shit.


----------



## X (Apr 29, 2009)

i am tempted to sell a "cure" that is in reality

pill form: sawdust, molasses, pepper and dried leaves.

serum form: black licorice flavoring and cola.

total placebo effect.


----------



## Russ (Apr 29, 2009)

X said:


> i am tempted to sell a "cure" that is in reality
> 
> pill form: sawdust, molasses, pepper and dried leaves.
> 
> ...


 
You're behind. People have already started doing that


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm on an island, bitches. <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

aw great. I live in arizona and my teacher just came back from mexico and I woke up drained and with a cough....

*sigh*
it's probably nothing..


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 29, 2009)

IF YOU PASS OUT YOU HAVE IT


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> IF YOU PASS OUT YOU HAVE IT



oh well... if I pass out I'll tell you guys to stay away from mesa arizona.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 29, 2009)

I think this outbreak, like always with the media, has been overblown. It has the potential to become a pandemic, but if it is monitored closely (And it has been so far), it can be controlled. Though, I feel like I'm stating the obvious.


----------



## BKRCreed (Apr 29, 2009)

This is why I don't watch the news anymore...
As DJ said, if it's monitored closely enough, it shouldn't be that huge of a problem. 
People'll recall meats and whatnot like they've done umpteen times before.
I'm glad I don't eat pork or anything anymore.

Wake me when people flip about salmonella again.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 29, 2009)

I just saw on the news that we're in a level 5 epidemic or some shit. I love how people panic and go "OH GODZ PEOPLZE ARE GETTING SICKZ!" Calm down America for fuck sake.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 29, 2009)

Isn't it ironic how this flu spread to the U.S., and the name and origin of it is a swine.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2009)

It has been reported here in the UK, a scottidh couple returning from vacation contracted it. Although it is no where near an epidemic here........yet.


----------



## Tryp (Apr 29, 2009)

This outbreak is a good test of the response of governments to a pandemic.  Despite preventative measures, it's already spread out to Europe, East Asia, Oceania and even the Middle East.  It just proves how fast a virus can spread in the world through air travel.

It's important that people realize how quickly this spread, because the next time, it might not be something so benign.  Avian flu (H5N1) is far deadlier, and even more contagious than swine flu (H1N1).  An avian flu outbreak would kill tens of millions, and that's the low end of the spectrum.  Avian flu primarily affects the young and healthy, and has a mortality rate of anywhere from 30%-95% (and that's the bird strain, not a human one).

A WHO official talked with my Global Studies class one time about pandemics.  He said if a pandemic reaches Phase 6, it's virtually unstoppable.  Phase 6 means it's airborne, and fully adapted to the human body.  This swine flu epidemic is a test of our preparedness.


----------



## Snack (Apr 29, 2009)

Reminds me of​


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 29, 2009)

Schools do say that sharing is caring.
Thats why Pandemics are such a bitch for our glorious country.


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 29, 2009)

First death in the us, twas a  mexican baby.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 29, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Schools do say that sharing is caring.
> Thats why Pandemics are such a bitch for our glorious country.



I love our liberal socialist ideology =3 :SARCASM:


----------



## Keyox (Apr 29, 2009)

I just wrote a fictional newspaper report before this all started on how smallpox escaped and there was an epidemic in the US :[

LOOK WHAT I CAUSED.


----------



## Liam (Apr 29, 2009)

So someone already died in the US if I remember what I heard correctly.
Also, I'm surprised no-one referenced this yet.
http://www.xkcd.com/574/


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 29, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Diseased bacon? EVERYBODY PANIC!!!!!!!!!!!


WILL PEOPLE GET IT STRAIGHT!!! while the disease might have first come from pig, it is a respiratory disease and can spread in all the same ways a regular flu can. Also, The world Health Organization just made it a phaze 5 emergency. Phaze 5 stands for "pandemic Imminent" while people in countries like the U.S. won't get it as bad thanks to there medical knowledge, 3rd world and 2nd world countries have very little protection. My mother works in the respiratory care system, and she said herself she was surprised by how fast it was spreading. Also, little fact,flu often takes 3 days to become noticable, so to those out there who aren't making a big deal of it, the amount of known infected people number about is about 2400, but that could be hundreds, even over a thousand more, since there are people who don't bother going to the doctor and those who haven't shown the signs yet.


----------



## Nookum_Squirrel (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone who lives about 10 minutes away from me got it.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 29, 2009)

Nookum_Squirrel said:


> Someone who lives about 10 minutes away from me got it.


My sisters Fiance Might have it, because he's showing a lot of the symptoms.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 29, 2009)

Nookum_Squirrel said:


> Someone who lives about 10 minutes away from me got it.



pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 29, 2009)

The Prez is addressing it all on Youtube Live rite now...


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 29, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> The Prez is addressing it all on Youtube Live rite now...



Very presidential of him ;3


----------



## Sulfide (Apr 29, 2009)

I have swin flu.....
Probably not but I conveintly got sick just as it shown up in Sacramento. lol


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKbypiJosSY


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 29, 2009)

We're all going to die. There is no cure.

Obama: LOL, us black folks don't catch swine flu cuz all we duz is eat chikinz!


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 29, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> We're all going to die. There is no cure.
> 
> Obama: LOL, us black folks don't catch swine flu cuz all we duz is eat chikinz!


 If the swine flu doesn't kill you, I will


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 29, 2009)

"Every year in the United States, on average:
Five percent to 20 percent of the population gets the flu. 
More than 200,000 people are hospitalized from flu complications. 
Approximately 36,000 people die from seasonal flu."
http://www.cdc.gov/flu/keyfacts.htm

and that is just the normal flu

36,000 people die from the flu that has been around since we were babies...
so somehow knowing that comforts me with this whole swine flu crap, for some reason i doubt it will kill much more than 36,000 people by the end of the year.
plus haven't we already gone through this same crap with sars and west nile? they were flying over my neighborhod spraying for mosquitos last summer because of west nile.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 29, 2009)

Supposedly originated on a swine farm run by an American company called Smithfield, right outside a little Mexican town where the first case was recorded.  The swine farm's owners denied any problems on their behalf and refused to let anybody in to look around, last I heard.


----------



## Belaza (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not really worried about it spreading everywhere.
But if I were to get it I would be in trouble because my immune system ain't that good.
D=


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> We're all going to die. There is no cure.
> 
> Obama: LOL, us black folks don't catch swine flu cuz all we duz is eat chikinz!


and watermelons


----------



## Vintage (Apr 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Supposedly originated on a swine farm run by an American company called Smithfield, right outside a little Mexican town where the first case was recorded.  The swine farm's owners denied any problems on their behalf and refused to let anybody in to look around, last I heard.



you mean these guys?  haha, gross.


----------



## Russ (Apr 30, 2009)

Morning News said:
			
		

> In Britain, five cases have been spotted so far including a young girl from Devon. Antibiotics have been given to the students in her school as a precaution


 
Antibiotics

*Antibiotics!*

*Facepalm*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 30, 2009)

I suspect they meant antivirals, like Tamiflu(C)

There's reports that the Mexican mortality rate has been GROSSLY overstated, perhaps by a factor of 100.  Time will tell.


----------



## Russ (Apr 30, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> I suspect they meant antivirals, like Tamiflu(C)


 
I hope so.



Irreverent said:


> There's reports that the Mexican mortality rate has been GROSSLY overstated, perhaps by a factor of 100. Time will tell.


 
Wouldn't be surprised. I remember similar panic waves during the height of SARS and the Avian Flu. That said, the slum conditions in Mexico City are ideal for an epidemic and a lot of people there have been scared enough to lock themsleves in their houses and avoid any contact with outsiders.


----------



## Erewolf (Apr 30, 2009)

SHIT GAIZE I WAS COUGHING ALL DAY
OMOGSBFHGFS 

I'm going to go turn myself in. -quarantine'd-

But seriously, I don't take this seriously.


----------



## Snack (Apr 30, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> But seriously, I don't take this seriously.




Mother does. UHRFVCIOHSDRFRURRRURHURRRR


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 30, 2009)

we won't really know how bad it is until about september, when the second wave of it comes. In the Influenza Pandemic that killed around 100 million people about a century ago it didn't hit very strong until the second wave


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm in Northern Texas, they're closing down Dallas/Fort Worth schools because of this. I'm thinking they're going to close mine next week. (Temporarily)
I live close to Dallas, so there's a lot of kids there. Whenever someone coughs, I scream "SWINE FLU!", lol. Many laughs to be had.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks like this Swine Flu Pandemic Alert level has raised to phase 5 -- > http://www.voanews.com/english/2009-04-29-voa61.cfm

If this epidemic gets any worse, our government might be forced to open up the FEMA camps for eradication (NO JOKE PEOPLE).


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 30, 2009)

5 schools in my area got closed because of it.  I think about 20 kids were confirmed to have swine flu.  It was mild tho and they all recovered.  I'm not worried that much about it.  Some new epidemic pops up every year.  unless the black plague comes back and kills millions of people, I wont worry too much lol.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 30, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> 5 schools in my area got closed because of it.  I think about 20 kids were confirmed to have swine flu.  It was mild tho and they all recovered.  I'm not worried that much about it.  Some new epidemic pops up every year.  unless the black plague comes back and kills millions of people, I wont worry too much lol.



Not much to worry about Yersinia pestis, since humans immune systems have built defenses against it. So you won't see the black plague coming back, ever. Your probably right about this this flu, it's no different than the bird flu, or mad cow disease.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 30, 2009)

SARS, bird flu, mad cow disease, west nile virus...seems something new pops up every few years or so to scare people and get them to spend money on vaccines that we don't need.


----------



## Azbulldog (Apr 30, 2009)

First confirmed case and related school in Arizona is 2-3 miles from me, and is being shutdown a week.


----------



## Nishi (May 1, 2009)

Tomorrow we find out if a student at Long Beach has it or not.
Dammit we only have a few weeks left it's just gonna fuck things up.
Too busy for you, flu.
I'm really glad that people are recovering and all, but I guess some places are also short on what we need.
ffffff stupid news scaring scared people.


----------



## Nishi (May 1, 2009)

Oh and also a lot of the posts remind me that maybe people have a catastrophe fetish.
Like those that always think the world is going to end, or the next biggest problem is about to hit the whole human race, like they're just anticipating disaster.
Rub it out and move on, haha.


----------



## Runefox (May 1, 2009)

Gah. So much overreaction. This is like SARS and Avian Flu all over again. The only thing remotely interesting about this is that it's a mutated strain of... Well, swine flu (H1N1). Unless there are zombies or people dying left and right, I'm not going to believe the media about it.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In humans, the symptoms of swine flu are similar to those of influenza and of influenza-like illness in general, namely chills, fever, sore throat, muscle pains, severe headache, coughing, weakness and general discomfort. The World Health Organization has stated that Swine flu symptoms may even be less severe than any seasonal flu symptoms.



Good day.

EDIT: I figure I should also point to the WHO's official article on the subject, which describes it as ranging between asymptomatic/typical of normal influenza to severe pneumonia. Considering "normal" seasonal influenza also causes pneumonia and death, I would say (and I believe the WHO also says) that the only people who should be really worried are people who have weak immune systems, the elderly, very young children, people without access to proper medical facilities nor clean drinking water/etc, and people who are already dying - The same kinds of people who were affected negatively by SARS and Avian Flu. It's also worth mentioning that the virus is airborne as influenza normally is, and it is not possible to get it by eating properly prepared meat.

So yes, continue the panic, close schools and quarantine communities. It's an out of season flu virus. Oh no.


----------



## Lukar (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, there is alot of overreaction. Here's a conversation at school I had with someone I really hate:

Me: That swine flue thing sure is getting alot of media attention lately.
Person: It's not getting enough.
M: Pfft, the fuck it ain't! One day, the damn thing took up THREE PAGES in the local newspaper. THREE DAMN PAGES!
P: So? The thing's killing alot of people, and even a baby!
M: ... You do realize this is a BABY we're tlaking about, right? If there's not a cure for something a baby catches, then chances are, it's screwed. Also, I'm willing to bet most of those people are in Mexico, where there are God-knows how many health issues.
P: ... You're heartless.
M: Why thank you.


----------



## Krazoa (May 1, 2009)

Why are people panicing, seriously there is no need to. As long as you take the pracautions(spelling is wrong i know) you will be alright ^^


----------



## Runefox (May 1, 2009)

Krazoa said:


> Why are people panicing, seriously there is no need to. As long as you take the pracautions(spelling is wrong i know) you will be alright ^^



Even if you _don't_ take precautions, and you go out of your way to catch it, and actually manage to do so, unless you're already dying, a complete idiot, living in a developing country, or are susceptible to complications (AIDS, elderly/very young, etc), you will be fine. In fact, you will have caught the flu (and the same thing would and does happen with a normal flu, which regularly does result in severe pneumonia and death all around the world). That would really be about it.


----------



## Krazoa (May 1, 2009)

I wouldn't even know what a normal flu is like because i have never had it.

I am not panicing about this thing so i'm fine


----------



## Runefox (May 1, 2009)

Krazoa said:


> I wouldn't even know what a normal flu is like because i have never had it.



Well, depending on the strain, it's very much like (and sometimes confused for) a common cold, except its symptoms are more pronounced, usually coupled with chills and fever, and can get into pneumonia in serious cases. Usually, people get over it the same as they get over a cold.  It's very common in North America, anyway.


----------



## Wolfsmate (May 1, 2009)

Here's how it all started !


----------



## Nishi (May 1, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Yeah, there is alot of overreaction. Here's a conversation at school I had with someone I really hate:
> 
> Me: That swine flue thing sure is getting alot of media attention lately.
> Person: It's not getting enough.
> ...


In the night I hear 'em talk,
The coldest story ever told,
Somewhere far along this road
He lost his soul
To an opinion so heartless...
How could you be so heartless... oh
How could you be so heartless?


----------



## Irreverent (May 1, 2009)

Appears that cases have been confirmed in Toronto this AM.  Not a worry, but an interesting data point.


----------



## Kanin (May 1, 2009)

All of the reported cases in my area have recovered, so the strain in my area seems to be non-fatal.


----------



## Jonnaius (May 1, 2009)

Where I live now has Swine Flu! YAY!!

I think I might have it....I'm coming out in a rasher. xD *facepalm*


----------



## Masakuni (May 1, 2009)

I'm not worried. It seems to be another story that's blown way out of proportion by the news to me.

It's probably going to dissipate or be forgotten in a month or two anyway.


----------



## Holsety (May 1, 2009)

> It's probably going to dissipate or be forgotten in a month or two anyway.



On the other hand if it doesn't, I'll laugh because of everyone freaking out now will probably commit suicide to avoid it :X


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 1, 2009)

The number of cases of it slowely increasing here in the UK. With any luck it will all just fizzle out soon. That is as long as people use their heads and keep away from others while they have the virus.


----------



## Molotov (May 2, 2009)

I DIED.

CoD?

SOME BULLSHIT THAT'S NOT IMPORTANT LIKE THE OTHER CASES WERE.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2009)

didn't we have this same scare with bird flu?

"HOMIGOD GUYS, BIRD FLU WILL KILL US ALL."

...nooothing happened.

the only confirmed death in the US due to swine flu was a twelve-month-old, which, no offense, isn't saying much. infants die from, like, everything. god, you shake those things and they accidentally die. damn.

anyway, yea, i don't think it's cause for concern. we get new worries all the time that always blow over. SARS, west nile, bird flu, AIDS...they're all just overplayed.

i'm not worried. now weasel flu, that'd be something i'd worry about.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 4, 2009)

OH MY GAWD GAIZ! I JUST ATE BACON THE OTHER DAY AND NOW I KNOW I HAVE SWINE! lol. This is going to be less serious than SARs, you know.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> OH MY GAWD GAIZ! I JUST ATE BACON THE OTHER DAY AND NOW I KNOW I HAVE SWINE! lol. This is going to be less serious than SARs, you know.


 
Can't get it from eating pork products.

Your post is full of horrible failure.


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2009)

This thread makes me want some bacon.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

How the hell did this get to 6 pages


----------



## pheonix (May 4, 2009)

I can't get any hand sanitizer at the store cause all the other fucks that never used to buy it fucking horded the shit. ]:<


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Can't get it from eating pork products.
> 
> Your post is full of horrible failure.



Well, not my fault, people believed you could get it from the products.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> How the hell did this get to 6 pages


Beats me, it must be an epidemic.


----------



## Kaizou (May 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I can't get any hand sanitizer at the store cause all the other fucks that never used to buy it fucking horded the shit. ]:<



I Lol'd. hard .

Fucks love to overreact. although sanitizer is a very good way to prevent it. its just a strong flu man,treat it a bit more carefully than flu but nothing else. the only fancy thing to it is that everyone is getting it.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Well, not my fault, *people believed you could get it from the products*.


 
I blame you.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 4, 2009)

I'm not Mexican, nor pig.


----------



## pheonix (May 4, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> I Lol'd. hard .
> 
> Fucks love to overreact. although sanitizer is a very good way to prevent it. its just a strong flu man,treat it a bit more carefully than flu but nothing else. the only fancy thing to it is that everyone is getting it.



I'm still pissed cause now I have nothing to clean my hands after my business.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 4, 2009)

What do you mean? Being unsanitized and making everyone sick is teh shit these days.


----------



## pheonix (May 4, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> What do you mean? Being unsanitized and making everyone sick is teh shit these days.



Wanna shake my slimy hand then?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Wanna shake my slimy hand then?



I wouldn't >.> :burn:


----------



## pheonix (May 4, 2009)

Ark said:


> I wouldn't >.> :burn:


 
Why not? From what he said it's teh shit these days.


----------



## Icarus (May 5, 2009)

Bio-engineered weapon...I mean...virus is biologically engineered.


----------



## Telnac (May 5, 2009)

Meh.  They're now saying it's about as dangerous as the ordinary flu.  Stick it in the next round of flu vaccine and move on to the next news item that will mean the end of civilization: mutated Pez dispensers!


----------



## Shokuji (May 5, 2009)

Flats said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,517876,00.html


 I know I'm incredibly late to this thread, but...

Why the hell are you getting any information from FauxNews FixedNews FoxNews?

They are probably the most corrupt "news" corp on TV: http://digg.com/politics/How_Fox_News_became_the_most_corrupt_media_organization_ever


----------



## Shokuji (May 5, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> I know I'm incredibly late to this thread, but...
> 
> Why the hell are you getting any information from FauxNews FixedNews FoxNews?
> 
> They are probably the most corrupt "news" corp on TV: http://digg.com/politics/How_Fox_News_became_the_most_corrupt_media_organization_ever



Even better: http://www.dailykostv.com/w/001248/


----------



## foxmusk (May 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I can't get any hand sanitizer at the store cause all the other fucks that never used to buy it fucking horded the shit. ]:<



hence why you get the germ-x family packs! so you're stocked up on that stuff!


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Bio-engineered weapon...I mean...virus is biologically engineered.



Then somebody in the bioterrorism R&D department really dropped the ball.


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> hence why you get the germ-x family packs! so you're stocked up on that stuff!



I wasn't expecting some flu outbreak, or people treating it like it's some form of airborn AIDS.


----------



## Erewolf (May 5, 2009)

Am I the only one secretly hoping for an all out plague to form? 

...Just think it'd be pretty cool and all...Give the history books something interesting to record...Er...Yea  >__>;

-not crazy-


----------



## Krazoa (May 5, 2009)

I forget that this is even happening so I just go life as normal ^^


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2009)

hey guys i heard it only infects furries is this true????

can it be spread by email??


----------



## MattyK (May 5, 2009)

Tip to self; Catch Swine Flu before College Residential.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 5, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Tip to self; Catch Swine Flu before College Residential.



Another tip: Catch Swine Flu, go to a mall with a big sign with an arrow pointing down saying "THIS PERSON HAS SWINE FLU" in very small text so that people will have to come close to you to see it.


----------



## Russ (May 5, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> Am I the only one secretly hoping for an all out plague to form?
> 
> ...Just think it'd be pretty cool and all...Give the history books something interesting to record...Er...Yea >__>;
> 
> -not crazy-


 
I've been fantasizing about that for ten years now.

I am used to disappointments.


----------



## Erewolf (May 5, 2009)

Russ said:


> I've been fantasizing about that for ten years now.
> 
> I am used to disappointments.



-clenches fist- Never surrender, not even in the face of Armageddon. 

...I will never give up this hope >_>


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Oddly enough you have a synmpathiser for this.  After all I wish itd be Europe in the 1500s again.  The Black Plague was quite fun to have. XD

Not really.  Its really just overblown, it hasnt made much headway where i am anywho, and even if i do catch it its not like i wont enjoy where im headed.


----------



## Russ (May 5, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> -clenches fist- Never surrender, not even in the face of Armageddon.
> 
> ...I will never give up this hope >_>


 
Well the whole 2012 thing keeps me entertained right now. Lets see how long that lasts 



Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Oddly enough you have a synmpathiser for this. After all I wish itd be Europe in the 1500s again. The Black Plague was quite fun to have. XD


 
I know! That was such a blast!

Well its not the plague itself that fascinates me but its aftermath. I have this fantasy of walking a ghost city and seeing everything slowly fall apart.

I should visit Prypiat sometime.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Dont worry, if your under 20 and dont get taken when your old, youll get your wish.  As will most of the world by then.  

Sorry, was I prophesying again?

Anyways, Swine Flu isnt really a disease to fear, its contagion is actually what made it scary.  Ive had the flu before and despite its miserable qualities, it almost never kills.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 5, 2009)

Can you say "Media Hype!"


----------



## Telnac (May 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> hey guys i heard it only infects furries is this true????
> 
> can it be spread by email??


*LOL*  Hope your anti-virus software is up to date.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

I haz the swine flu, do I get a cookie? :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone posted that swine flu website yet?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

I think its funny how everyone thinks swine flu is deadly and all.

Up where I live, it does not affect people as much, but if it did, I personally could care less if i died, mainly because I already know where I am going.  Therefore the only thing terminated is my fear of death.


----------



## Krazoa (May 7, 2009)

Sorry for going off topic but apparently the world is supposed to end in 2012.

I dont believe it cause they have been wrong many times before

back to topic

The news seems to have calmed down about SF now ^^ yays


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 7, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Therefore the only thing terminated is my fear of death.



"I'm not immortal, I just don't fear death!" -Raiden, Metal Gear Solid 4
lol


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 7, 2009)

It's not that bad anymore.


----------



## pheonix (May 7, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> It's not that bad anymore.



When was it ever bad?


----------



## SPICE (May 7, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> It's not that bad anymore.



so much for a epidemic


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 8, 2009)

It should have been Swine Flu "Epidemic"


----------



## Russ (May 8, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> It should have been Swine Flu "Epidemic"


 
It doesn't even deserve to be called that.

What a disappointment.

I'm laughing over the tons of money the British government spent for infomercials and sending booklets to every household. Or maybe crying. Not sure yet.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 4, 2009)

The swine flu 'pandemic' is not fucking real. All it is is just a strain of flu that gets you sick like the regular flu. What's killing people is the power of suggestion. "OH SHIT! YER GONNA DIE FROM THIS!!!" Now you got people panicking, thinking this is something terrible, when all it is is another way to get us all in fear so we go out and pay for some fuckin' vaccine we don't need. It's just a way to keep us in terror, and so the drug companies can get MORE money out of our already broke asses. Shit, I mean, what's next? We had Mad Cow disease one year, Bird Flu and West Nile, what's next? Feline flu? Mad Fly Disease?
Don't be afraid people. It's just the power of suggestion at work.


----------



## Surgat (Oct 4, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> The swine flu 'pandemic' is not fucking real. All it is is just a strain of flu that gets you sick like the regular flu. What's killing people is the power of suggestion. "OH SHIT! YER GONNA DIE FROM THIS!!!" Now you got people panicking, thinking this is something terrible, when all it is is another way to get us all in fear so we go out and pay for some fuckin' vaccine we don't need. It's just a way to keep us in terror, and so the drug companies can get MORE money out of our already broke asses. Shit, I mean, what's next? We had Mad Cow disease one year, Bird Flu and West Nile, what's next? Feline flu? Mad Fly Disease?
> Don't be afraid people. It's just the power of suggestion at work.



The last post before yours was in May.  

Stop with the thread necromancy.

Also, swine flu was a legitimate concern early on, based on the initial reports of its casualty rates.


----------

